

Richard Stallman Freaks Out and Has a Meltdown - Zoophy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jskq3-lpQnE

======
facorreia
I'm not one to sympathize with Stallman's crusade, but I feel for him about
this.

As a Brazilian, it shames me that at first they asked him to speak English and
halfway through the presentation people asked the coordinator to have him
switch to Spanish because they thought they could understand English but in
fact they couldn't. And, as we Brazilians don't speak Spanish, I know from
experience they'd have a hard time understanding Spanish as well.

There was a total communication failure. The coordinator should have provided
translation services as usual in this kind of event.

The audience behaved like animals, the coordinator didn't present any solution
and despite the fact the Stallman explicitly asked people not to record and
publish videos of his reaction, the fellow that was recording it was unmoved.

A complete shame in all aspects.

------
codewright
A quick explanation of the youtube comments crying "BR BR BR BR" or "HUE HUE
HUE HUE" for those who don't know the references:

Brazilians are widely hated in a lot of online communities, _especially_
gaming ones and _especially_ free online games and MOBA genre games. The
stereotype is that they will ruin the game for their team/community and then
cackle in your face about it (that's the HUE HUE HUE).

An MMO perspective:
[http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_b77Eoxl7WQE/TB7YxU3CVSI/AAAAAAAAAA...](http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_b77Eoxl7WQE/TB7YxU3CVSI/AAAAAAAAAAk/HN42GUZ3fic/s1600/Brazilians+And+Games.png)

The situation was so bad in Heroes of Newerth (a free to play MOBA game) that
most of the North American community was begging the team producing the game
to make separate South American servers.

Anyway, that's why you see juvenile comments.

------
damian2000
Stallman should have politely told the coordinator to go and f##k himself and
finished it in English. So did he finish the talk? Respect for him if he did.

------
mattyohe
Someone probably bought him a parrot or asked about breakfast.

